# Happy Birthday Kayelle!



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 22, 2017)

Wishing you a happy day and a healthy year.

No candles for you! Instead, I wish you clear skies for your birthday. We don't want to cause any more nasty fires.  It would be a wonderful gift if they were all finally put out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 22, 2017)

Hauoli la hanau, Happy Birthday K!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy birthday, sweet lady!   Do something nice for yourself on your special day. 

Can't wait to hear about the Sous's plans for a nice birthday meal!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2017)

Have a great day!


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 22, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday Kayelle!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy birthday, Kayelle! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy, Happy Burfday!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kayelle 


Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy birthday wishes for you.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoping you are having the bestest birthday ever!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you friends, for the nice wishes. 
I had a mini surprise luncheon out with some family members today. 
SC scored some king crab legs and we had fun putting together a nice dinner tonight. 
Life is good indeed.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kay!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2017)

Here is dessert!  Happy Birthday Kayelle.


You need some butter?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 23, 2017)

Seems like I'm always late to the party.

Happy (belated) Birthday, Kayelle! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday, K-l.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 28, 2017)

Now how did I miss this?  Happy belated Birthday, Kayelle!!


----------

